#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  很帥的龍的圖片

## 閻王

給你送上我珍藏的龍圖片

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

以下圖片為小雷所蒐集而來，老實說這些圖片我還蠻喜歡的，需要的話參考看看吧^^

這個遊戲名稱為Horizons~~~地平線，目前只有英文版的

是極少數Online Game中可以選擇龍族當主角的(是貨真價實的龍喔，跟戰魂那種以人類型態出現的龍完全不一樣)











12/5新增遊戲更新畫面和遊戲實際截圖

----------


## zu0625

請問 冰龍小巴 你貼的那款遊戲，叫啥名字阿?
是在網路上下載的，還是去買的。
抱歉，因為看到那款遊戲好像很好玩。

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 請問 冰龍小巴 你貼的那款遊戲，叫啥名字阿?
> 是在網路上下載的，還是去買的。
> 抱歉，因為看到那款遊戲好像很好玩。


嗯，剛好找到一篇我自己寫的教學如果想玩的話可以看看
這篇文章，裡面包含遊戲帳號申請教學和主程式下載方法都寫在裡面了唷

另外裡面提到的14天只是參考用，因為小巴碰過超過14天還能繼續玩的XD

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=21623

這款遊戲英文名稱為Horizons中文直接翻譯就是"地平線"

----------


## dragoon.S

> 拜託給我龍的圖片
> 求自認為 很帥的龍的卡通圖片 或是 很帥的.很強壯的龍人圖片
> 總之給我很壯.有六塊肌.的龍人或很帥的龍圖片~~


我是新人來的多多指教

----------


## 雪之龍

挖...
好多龍的圖片喔^^
感謝大大的分享...
那個遊戲的名稱應該叫Horizon(翻譯成地平線?)
改天也去玩玩看好了^^

----------

